# Introducing Lyric ~ Georgian Grande Mare



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

shes a good looking mare.. im also from indiana.. there was someone selling a georgian grande gelding that was 3-4 that looked awesome in pics.. but wasnt broke.. and I kinda felt the price was too steep in this market for an unbroke horse.. wven though he is 1/2 friesian.. but anyways nice mare


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

what breed is her dam? saddlebred right


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

What a stunner! Bring on the photos as soon as you get her! I'm way jealous. What are you going to do with her?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!! She is gorgeous! Cannot wait for more pics!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Ginger - she's from out of state. I agree - the prices for unbroke and unproven horses can be incredible.

Foxy - Yep - her dam is Saddlebred. A pretty mare too! 

Sorrel - She's a dressage mare but I will be using her just for pleasure.

Thanks everyone! I'm very excited! I had to share!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Subbing, can't wait to see more pictures. I LOVE bays! And she ranks in the top 5 most beautiful bays I have ever seen!
If she is gone the day after you get her..it wasnt me.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You have to do dressage with her, she's much to nice just for pleasure:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She's lovely Cinder, Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my word. She is so pretty! 



You wanna trade? XD


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

CinderEve said:


> I am beyond excited to announce (yes announce lol) that on February 11th, Lyric, 9 year old Georgian Grande mare by the Friesian stallion Baron von Kolderveen, will be coming home to my barn! She is perhaps one of the prettiest horses I've ever seen and I can not wait for her gorgeous face to greet me every morning and afternoon!
> 
> These pictures are by her former owner (who is also a professional photographer). I will be taking a bazillion (that's a number as of today lol) photos when she gets home! 22 Days and counting!!!! I hate that I have to wait so long but my schedule has me going to NYC and down to Florida and then home again for conferences and I want to be here when she gets here.
> 
> I have pictures of her under saddle as well but since they aren't of me I won't break privacy like that. As soon as I have her under saddle myself though.. it's on!!


Very beautiful mare 
good luck with her


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunning girl! I love the middle picture!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I can't begin to tell you how thrilled I am. 

Is it February yet???


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Look at that feathering, it's a lot compared to other Friesian crosses. She's such a pretty mare.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## amt73 (Dec 27, 2011)

She's beautiful!!! Love her neck & feathers. I just bought a palamino georgian grande in august, she is the best ride I've ever sat on. You will fall in love! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dreamsunwind (Jan 15, 2012)

She is gorgeous! And I absolutely love her name, it's so cool!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow....She is absolutely stunning! I can't wait to see more photos of her once you have her home.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a beautiful girl, congrats!!! :smile:


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

A palomino Georgian Grande!? Wow! Lucky!

I'm quite beyond smitten with this girl! I'm counting down the hours!!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Bump for TinyLiny


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

she is absoloutly GORGEOUS! look at hat mane! and that tail!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is quite the vixen. She acts like she's a stallion, with that neck and tail.
Lovely mahogany color, too. This is an arab x fresian, right?
This is YOUR horse? what lottery did you win?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, I'm green from head to toe!
Can't wait to hear how she rides. If it is anything like how she looks... Wowie Kazowie!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I about died when I saw those pictures. I agree whole-heartedly, that mare is a STUNNER. You can drop her off at my house whenever you want, LOL.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Has she arrived yet?? Enquiring minds need to know and see more pics!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Dang...:shock: *pauses to wipe drool off keyboard* if she goes missing she's definitely NOT in Colorado!!! :lol:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see more pictures of her. When does she arrive?


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

...and not in Missouri, either, Mom2Pride! 

Cinder she is so elegant and simply stunning - saddlebred/Friesian? I've never seen one of these!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes she's saddlebred x Friesian or "Georgian Grande" a relatively new breed with the intent of bringing back Olde World saddlebreds. 

She has an amazing build and rides like a dream. She had laminitis two years ago, has been 100% sound since and passed PPE including xrays, but her owner was needing to reduce her herd. I lucked out big time. 

She got here today at 4. My laptop is being a heifer and won't load.. Not sure how to add pics from my smart phone.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

.... <drool> pant, pant... can't wait to see pictures!
Rub the top of your computer softly while saying nice soothing things to it. "Heifer" just doesn't come across nice enough... trust me.

Ok, so we know she will NOT show up in Co or Mo, That's cuz she will be here! And no, I won't give her back cuz I will steal her fair and square ladies.... (I hear ya'll weeping now....)

Ummm... forgot to ask- does she have any of the Saddlebred gaits? Please tell me more about this intriguing thing


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well







Where are the pics?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

All I know is I haven't a chance of stealin her  Dont think she'll fit into a suitcase to bring back with me lol


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Truly awful cell phone pics from this afternoon. 
Pictures by pinkmedic79 - Photobucket


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow.. She is STUNNING =)


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

No she isn't gaited she's got a very floaty trot though that is beautiful to ride and almost a rocking horse canter
.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous girl! You're very lucky.


----------

